# Packers / Bears NFC Championship



## MOB

The Packers were unstoppable against the #1 seed Falcons. No punts by the Pack and only one turnover that gave the Falcons a short field for the first score. It was a no panic, cool headed domination of the Falcons on offense and defense! Bring on da Bears! Kenny got just what he wished for - the Packers / Bears NFC Championship game! Go Packers!


----------



## 9manfan

I wish there was a way both teams could lose,,,  ,,,


----------



## KEN W

MOB....You need new glasses......I never said I wished for this matchup.I said it would be interesting.I was wishing for Atlanta vs Seattle.

I'm a Bears fan on Sunday.They are the lesser of 2 evils. :down: :down:

1 minute after this debacle is over,I'm an AFC fan.


----------



## AdamFisk

As much as it pains me to say this, I got this god awful feeling the Packers are going to win her all. They are the team to beat.

I should cut my fingers off for typing that crap!!!
:x


----------



## 9manfan

AdamFisk said:


> As much as it pains me to say this, I got this god awful feeling the Packers are going to win her all. They are the team to beat.
> 
> I should cut my fingers off for typing that crap!!!
> 
> :x


I have to agree, I just didn't want to type it,,,,  ,,,,


----------



## Csquared

Hey guys, take it from someone in IL...the normally loud and outspoken Bear fans here have hardly uttered a sound since the dismantling of Atlanta.

It's freakin AWESOME!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Bret Farve not only retired, but picked GB to win Super Bowl


----------



## MOB

Kelly Hannan said:


> Bret Farve not only retired, but picked GB to win Super Bowl


Now we have not only one of the queens biggest fans (Kenny), but also a former Packer turned traitor / queens QB cheering for the Packers to take it all! Is Bart trying to clean up his tarnished legacy with the Packer fans and Kenny finally coming out of the closet with his green #12 jersey? :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

The Jets,Steelers or the Bears as super bowl champs,,,,,just don't want the Pukers to win it all,,,,,,what worries me more ,GB is set up for a few years of good football, I will give them credit for all the injuries they had this year they have played well, (although that Detroit game still comes up in my mind),,,,,, just don't want them as Super Bowl Champs,,,,


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bret Farve not only retired, but picked GB to win Super Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have not only one of the queens biggest fans (Kenny), but also a former Packer turned traitor / queens QB cheering for the Packers to take it all! Is Bart trying to clean up his tarnished legacy with the Packer fans and Kenny finally coming out of the closet with his green #12 jersey? :beer:
Click to expand...

Ha Ha....let me put it this way....if I'm a Pukes fan and coming out of the closet.I will only do it if you are also coming out of the closet because you are secretly cheering on the Vikings.Well how about it closet Vikes fan?????Ready to come out and root for a real team????? :beer:

I'm sure we can still find some purple Farve number 4 jerseys for you.In fact I saw some at Scheels the other day.What size do you want me to get for you.What price can you afford for the jersey of a lifetime?How about the rest of your family????They should all have one.If they run out or if you want 2 so you don't have to wear the same one every Sunday.....what name and number would you prefer?How about a purple #28 Pederson jersey. :beer: :beer:

Go get em Bears. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Longshot




----------



## KEN W

That's pretty funny.But then old #12 for the Pukes gets 1 more concussion and he is probably toast.Then what will the Pukes do?He will just be another Troy Aikman.Or worse yet....another Muhammed Ali.


----------



## Longshot

KEN W said:


> That's pretty funny.But then old #12 for the Pukes gets 1 more concussion and he is probably toast.Then what will the Pukes do?He will just be another Troy Aikman.Or worse yet....another Muhammed Ali.


Of course having Matt Flynn is still better than what the Queens have to choose from. oke:

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :iroll:


----------



## KEN W

Who's Matt Flynn????How many games has he actually played in.Oh yeah he was the second teamer who came in for a couple games when Rogers went down.He stunk the first one and was credable the second.So I wouldn't boast about him just yet.If Rogers has another concussion........

Rogers must play great.If he doesn't with no running game....Pukes will be making tee off times on Monday.

My guess......Bears 20.....Pukes 17.


----------



## Csquared

Care to wager Ken? :wink:

Did you forget about #44? He's the guy who didn't play the last meeting


----------



## KEN W

How would I know who # 44 is????I only know a Puke that is #12 since he is the most visible.I don't watch Puke games very often.

How many Vikings numbers do you know.Other than #4 and maybe #28.


----------



## Csquared

You were making predictions. That at least _inferred_ some knowledge on the subject.


----------



## KEN W

What does knowing Puker player numbers have to do with making predictions???

You mean I have to know all their numbers to make a prediction???Do you know every player number???

So I would guess I have at least as much knowledge as you do. :thumb:

Probably more. :beer:


----------



## Csquared

You sound like a Democrat, Ken. You're arguing and making predictions about things you know nothing about. 

But we love ya anyway :wink:

But about that wager........

...and who's number do you wanna know?


----------



## Recurvenator

Csquared said:


> You sound like a Democrat, Ken. You're arguing and making predictions about things you know nothing about.
> 
> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Csquared said:


> You sound like a Democrat, Ken. You're arguing and making predictions about things you know nothing about.
> 
> But we love ya anyway :wink:
> 
> But about that wager........
> 
> ...and who's number do you wanna know?


I don't need to know any Puker numbers.

How many Vikes numbers do you want to know. :thumb:


----------



## Csquared

I was talking about Viking numbers. You somehow came to the conclusion above that I didn't know any, which allowed you to postulate you had at least as much knowledge as me.

Just offering you a chance to prove your conclusions one way or the other :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Csquared said:


> I was talking about Viking numbers. You somehow came to the conclusion above that I didn't know any, which allowed you to postulate you had at least as much knowledge as me.
> 
> Just offering you a chance to prove your conclusions one way or the other :wink:


:lost: :lost:

So MOB.....how many Vikes jerseys do you want?Don't take to long.....might not be any left. :rollin:


----------



## TK33

Csquared said:


> You sound like a Democrat, Ken. You're arguing and making predictions about things you know nothing about.
> 
> But we love ya anyway :wink:
> 
> But about that wager........
> 
> ...and who's number do you wanna know?


Dan, who is in the doghouse if who wins at your house?


----------



## Csquared

Good question, Tony! I've been playin this up quite a bit, but I truly don't care who wins. I did get a bit tired of hearing superbowl talk from the Bear fans...starting about the time they got a 2 game lead in the division, but all it has really done is push me back to the Packers and allowing me to put aside my thoughts on McCarthy and Thompson a little sooner than I expected 

But believe me, the trash talk is rampant here at the house! I told her this morning I thought the Bears should have their crying towels soaking in fabric softener by now...a comment she did NOT take lying down!

I guess the best answer to your question is a Bear win would make for a happier house here, but I'm not sure I'm willing to trade that for all the BS I'll be hearing at work next week !!!!!!


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Viking numbers. You somehow came to the conclusion above that I didn't know any, which allowed you to postulate you had at least as much knowledge as me.
> 
> Just offering you a chance to prove your conclusions one way or the other :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lost: :lost:
> 
> So MOB.....how many Vikes jerseys do you want?Don't take to long.....might not be any left. :rollin:
Click to expand...

Ken,
There;s plenty of queens jerseys around, our Goodwill store has a full rack of them. I won't wear gay lavender and sunshine colors anyway! uke: 
I do have a green #4 jersey somewhere in the way back of the closet. I also have a green #4 bobble head figurine that is standing in the corner of my man cave, he may be able to turn around someday, if he changes his traitorous, naughty ways!
I know you're "interested" in the Packers, so make sure you wear something green today and cheer on the good guys in green! :beer: 
I've been fishing for three days, I've got to clean some walleyes and get ready for the big game. GO PACKERS!
Mark


----------



## wurgs

turned out to be a good game. Rodgers looked human again. From the looks of the Steelers game, Pittsburgh will be tough to beat, crushing Jets at half


----------



## Longshot




----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> Ken,
> 
> There;s plenty of queens jerseys around, our Goodwill store has a full rack of them. I won't wear gay lavender and sunshine colors anyway!


You would rather wear a block of cheese on your head????? :laugh:


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> Ken,
> 
> There;s plenty of queens jerseys around, our Goodwill store has a full rack of them. I won't wear gay lavender and sunshine colors anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> You would rather wear a block of cheese on your head????? :laugh:
Click to expand...

Yep, I have a cheese head wedge too! Woo hoo Go Packers! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Well,good for you.

Are you going to Dallas?


----------



## Csquared

> Well,good for you


MOB, I think that's about as close as we'll see to any congratulations :wink:


----------



## KEN W

You're right.....wouldn't expect any more from you if the Vikings were going.Hopefully the Steelers beat the crap out the Pukes. :wink:

I'll bet the Bears fans are roasting Cutler bigtime this morning.

Rogers had 2 excellent drives in the first half.After that his best play was getting Urlacher before he got to the endzone.Better play better against the Steelers.


----------



## Recurvenator

KEN W said:


> You're right.....wouldn't expect any more from you if the Vikings were going.


I don't think we have to worry about that for a loooooooooong time. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W

Recurvenator said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.....wouldn't expect any more from you if the Vikings were going.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we have to worry about that for a loooooooooong time. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
Click to expand...

You're team either.....wait.....you don't have a team.You just pick on everyone else's.That makes anything you say worthless. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I skipped the game and went ice fishing with the wife....a lot more enjoyable. :thumb:


----------



## Csquared

KEN W wrote:


> You're right.....wouldn't expect any more from you if the Vikings were going.


I guess that's just one more difference between you and I, cause you'd get a lot more from me. I rooted for the Bears in '85 and '07, so not only would I acknowledge and congratulate the team that beat mine, I would root for them as the representative of the NFC. Something most Chicago fans will never learn, and it sounds like MN fans are similar in that regard.

The ones who had the most in it are better sports than many of the fans.....

That's too bad


----------

